
US Senator Declares War on Predatory Game Loot Boxes and Microtransactions - jrepinc
https://hothardware.com/news/us-senator-war-predatory-game-loot-boxes-microtransactions
======
bobblywobbles
I agree, it's a cash grab.

On the other side, game prices haven't risen as they should've had, so this
"loot box" has helped keep the price of games down. At the same time, if a
game is $100 - I'm not going to buy it, nor if I have to pay a subscription.

We can't have cake and eat it too!

